# Anyone lost any weight??



## Jason (Jun 14, 2006)

I started right around 225 maybe a tad heavier now im down to 201.5  Who here has lost weight and how did you/doing it?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 14, 2006)

I used to be about 205 pounds and then lost a load of it to get down to about 145 pounds. That was about 3 years ago. I stayed about that weight for a year and then over the next two I crept back up to around 170. I'm starting to loose it again, and I'm aiming for 145/150ish. I'm a weedy bastard so it's all pot belly flab, I have zero muscle on me.

I've never gone on a diet as such, I've just eaten less of what I normally eat and tried to avoid the burgers when I'm out. I figure if you just cut down you've got a better chance than if you change your diet completely. As long as you're eating relatively healthily to start with of course.


----------



## Scott (Jun 14, 2006)

I couldn't lose/gain a significant amount of weight to save my life


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 14, 2006)

I found your weight. It's all right here! Want it back?


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 14, 2006)

Just watch what you eat. Exercise like hell. Nothing burns fat like resistance (weight) training. I never deprived myself of anything while I'm cutting down except Fast Food. That shit is poison. There are some places though that have some healthy choices like Arbys and Wendys. They both have nice sandwiches you can grab for lunch and not blow it.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm 166lbs right now...trying to get down to 150lbs I used to be in better shape when I used to box but since I stopped to go to University I've not so much gained weight as lost definition.


----------



## Jason (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah i still eat the same stuff fast food and ice creal it's just portion control or taking cheese off stuff yada yada. Also exercise your not going be very succesfull without exercise. I do cardio 6 days a week and lift 3 days a week.


----------



## Leon (Jun 14, 2006)

i actually gained a few pounds while in Florida. 

time to hit the Grapenuts and running trail hard this week!


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah, we love the fried food down here


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 14, 2006)

Recently, i've lost about 10 lbs.. i need to get off my ass again and start back on the treadmill.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 14, 2006)

I've got a treadmill in my room... Now to use get around to using it...


----------



## tehk (Jun 14, 2006)

My most was 235lbs, and I'm currently 183lbs . That's over a span of 10 months+ though. My goal is to get down to 160 maybe. Then again, I don't know, I've never been this slim before lol.

Edit: Good old diet, exercise and weight training. Plus a lot of will power and a positive attitude .

Sounds cheezy but it works, simple as that.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 14, 2006)

I've lost about 50 pounds since Labor Day. I got really sick on a Beach Trip I went on with my youth group and I ate considerably less since then until about January, sometimes just skipping meals becuase I didn't feel good and didn't wanna push myself over the limit at all. I'm eatin regularly now and have evened out at around 165. I was 210 to start off with. It hasn't been all eating less though. I was in Marching Band and Indoor Drumline during the winter, those had to have helped out.


----------



## Regor (Jun 14, 2006)

.jason. said:


> I started right around 225 maybe a tad heavier now im down to 201.5  Who here has lost weight and how did you/doing it?



Lost 30lbs... due to having cancer.


----------



## Hellbound (Jun 15, 2006)

I was 280 and I'm 5'11" so it was not pretty....now right around 240. Just eat clean I eat right around 1.5 grams of protein per body weight, half of that on carbs, and maybe like 20 grams of good fats(flax seed oil, peanut butter). Feels great strong as hell still need to lose some more though I'm currently trying to just convert the rest of the lard on me to lean muscle but it's always easier to just lose it and build back up. My waist used to be 44" on jeans now I'm down to 36" would like to get to about 34" as well.


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 15, 2006)

Leon said:


> i actually gained a few pounds while in Florida.
> 
> time to hit the Grapenuts and running trail hard this week!



Golden Corral all the way baby! Steak nite ! I witnessed Leon eating vegetables while at Jemfest. All his compatriots were all about the chicken nuggets, and Leon chose grilled veggies like a good boyee! It must have been the liquid bread that did you in! Skinny-ass Mo Fo!


----------



## nitelightboy (Jun 15, 2006)

I was 260lbs and I';m 6ft. Now, after about 2-3 months, I';m down to 220 and shooting for 190.

I used to be 190lbs when I was a kickboxer and martial arts instructor. That was nice. I really miss my 4 pack


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm 6'2", 205. Shooting for 225, baby!


----------



## nitelightboy (Jun 15, 2006)

And I was under the impression that you were a hefty fella TDW...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 15, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> And I was under the impression that you were a hefty fella TDW...


Me, hefty? Nope. Big and lanky. I'm shooting for even more muscle, but I'm not exactly small as it is. (That's what she said, har har.)

Naren and I are almost the exact build/size. He's no small dude, either.

(Save the fucking gay remarks, you homos.  )


----------



## Naren (Jun 15, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Me, hefty? Nope. Big and lanky. I'm shooting for even more muscle, but I'm not exactly small as it is. (That's what she said, har har.)
> 
> Naren and I are almost the exact build/size. He's no small dude, either.
> 
> (Save the fucking gay remarks, you homos.  )



Yeah. I'm 6'2" and Bob is about the same height. Last time I weighed myself I was just about 200, but I've probably gained some more weight since then (maybe 210?). I think it'd be accurate to say that we're built about the same. I used to do a lot of weight lifting and other exercise when I was in college, but I haven't done that for way over a year (maybe closer to 18 months or so). My girlfriend is really skinny. When I first started dating her she was 75-85 pounds. Now she's about 85-95 pounds. I'm at least twice her weight (I'm a lot taller too).

When I was in high school, I weighed about 170-190 (usually around 180). I did wrestling when I was in junior high and martial arts in high school. In college, I went from 190 to 210 (anywhere in between there).


----------



## Shawn (Jun 15, 2006)

Since I quit smoking 7 months ago, at first I gained 8 lbs in the first couple months but then I lost 15 or so in the next month, i'd say after exercising and eating less and not smoking, I have lost about 7-8 lbs. I am looking to get down to 145. Im at 150 now. 

I work out 4 days a week and that includes the treadmill, biking and lifting.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm 6'5" and 300 lbs. At one point I was up to 350 in college. I was drinking heavilly 4-5 nights a week. And then of course there was the late night Taco Bell runs from the Fraternity House. I am back in the gym now. Bulking up. I'm honestly not all that concerned with losing fat at this point. I plan on competing in a Body Building competition by the end of next summer. Right now, If I had 0% body fat I would weigh 240 pounds. I want that to be at least 280.


----------



## cadenhead (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm 5'11" and I used to weigh around 285lbs about 6 months ago. But then I started working 12 to 17 hours a day 6 days a week. Not to mention my job is physically demanding. 

Now I'm down to 250. I'm still a big fat ass though (but I can carry a 12' 300 lb bundle of pipes around.  can you?).


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 15, 2006)

cadenhead said:


> I'm 5'11" and I used to weigh around 285lbs about 6 months ago. But then I started working 12 to 17 hours a day 6 days a week. Not to mention my job is physically demanding.
> 
> Now I'm down to 250. I'm still a big fat ass though (but I can carry a 12' 300 lb bundle of pipes around.  can you?).



Another man of great stature!  I'm about the same shape as you. An inch shorter and a bit wider. I started weight lifting at age 11, for junior high shot-put. I was carrying Yamaha PM3000 mixers around by myself (About 345 lbs.) when I had to. They called me the human forklift, and not just because of how well I could lift a fork!


----------



## Drew (Jun 15, 2006)

Damn, I feel scrawny. 6', and I probably average about 175.  

I lost about 10 pounds on a high-carb diet solely out of spite, once... Mostly pizza, pasta, and beer. It's simple, really - The Drew Peterson Diet. "Don't Be a fucking idiot. Carbs don't make you fat, fat makes you fat, as does taking in more calories than you burn. Get more excersize and eat smaller portions, you lazy, slovenly scumbag." 

Works like a charm.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Jason (Jun 16, 2006)

im down now to 199.5  i Haven't been in the 1 hundreds in a long ass time.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 16, 2006)

Me either!! I think I was in the 9th grade at 190 or so. But then I hit the gym..250 by my Junior year.


----------



## Makelele (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm about 6' tall and weigh about 163 pounds, so I'm not exactly a heavy guy. All my weight comes from muscle, though.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 16, 2006)

.jason. said:


> im down now to 199.5  i Haven't been in the 1 hundreds in a long ass time.


Congrats.


----------



## Mark. A (Jun 17, 2006)

I way 75 kgs, fuck you all


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 17, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> I way 75 kgs, fuck you all



Oh, yeah? Well how many stone are you! Huh?


----------



## Elysian (Jun 17, 2006)

probably about a year ago i was at 255, started working out, doing cardio and weight training, got down to 225 but couldn't budge below that... february i was still 225, left texas came out here to arizona, and just from being active more, and eating better, i've gotten down to 200. i even had to buy a belt, its scary, had to buy a 38 belt, and i put it on the 4th loop... i was taking the trash out after cleaning one day, had 4 bags, 2 on each arm, and i was walking to the garbage and my pants almost fell to the ground! i had to drop the trash and grab my pants... that was the day i bought a belt...

compare this pic from probably march





to this pic from 2 days ago


----------



## Jason (Jun 18, 2006)

Awesome Adam. Feels great doesn't it?


----------



## Elysian (Jun 18, 2006)

sure as hell does.


----------



## Mark. A (Jun 19, 2006)

ITT: When Metal heads lose weight


----------



## Jason (Jan 3, 2007)

At 195lbs more muscular than when i started this thread. I was a 38-40'' waist before now im down to a 34'' I honestly can't say I ever remember being a 34" 36" yes but never 34"


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 3, 2007)

well my doc told me to hold off on weight lifting so I'm back at 155lbs but I still fit in my 32's.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm about 5"7. Was about 14 stone 38" waist, started jogging 3x30mins a week, doing light weights high reps 3 times a week and eating better.

Now 10.5 stone, 32" waist although I can squeeze into some 30" ones and have some shorts that are supposed to be 28" but I don't believe the tag lol.

Still not happy though, I've lost a lot fat from arms, legs and a bit from my tummy but it's like the fat only seems to go from one area at a time (and not the areas I want!), so I'm thinking of starting 3x60mins running and getting a punch-bag and doing a few short mins of intense punching lol, as I eat decently - i.e not a lot of fizzy drinks, fatty/junk food or chocolate.


----------



## Christopher (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm 6'5" and started 2006 out as a fat old 295. By January 1st of '07 I'd lost 30 lbs. I quit drinking soda pop completely and got my apnea treated.


----------



## Nipples (Jan 4, 2007)

I started out about 180. Now Im ~196  Its all muscle so Im not complaining


----------



## tehk (Jan 4, 2007)

> My most was 235lbs, and I'm currently 183lbs . That's over a span of 10 months+ though. My goal is to get down to 160 maybe. Then again, I don't know, I've never been this slim before lol.
> 
> Edit: Good old diet, exercise and weight training. Plus a lot of will power and a positive attitude .
> 
> Sounds cheezy but it works, simple as that.



Dropped to 158lbs (my lowest ever!), and I'm starting the whole bulking/cutting program. Currently at 165lbs.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 4, 2007)

.jason. said:


> At 195lbs more muscular than when i started this thread. I was a 38-40'' waist before now im down to a 34'' I honestly can't say I ever remember being a 34" 36" yes but never 34"



Nice, I'm not trying to lose weight or be buff but I was 131 when I got home and now I'm 135...lol...eating more and sitting around is not good for me...


----------



## Jason (Jan 4, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Nice, I'm not trying to lose weight or be buff but I was 131 when I got home and now I'm 135...lol...eating more and sitting around is not good for me...



Little guys like you amaze me..How tall are you jeff?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 4, 2007)

around 6' or something like that...don't know exactly...


----------



## Jason (Jan 4, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> around 6' or something like that...don't know exactly...



 and your a 135lbs?


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm about 210 and I wouldn't mind being down to 190-195. I'd like to start playing in a tennis league plus I need to get my ass back into ashtanga yoga. That shit really helps!


----------



## Makelele (Jan 5, 2007)

.jason. said:


> and your a 135lbs?



That's just insane.  Edit:ah, wait, I just calculated the BMI. I think it's a bit underweight but not that much.

I'm the same length and 166 lbs, and I'm not a heavy guy.

Well, I know a guy who was 6'4" and about the same weight, but he was 16 at the time. Now he weighs a bit more, I think, but he's also taller now (6'6"), so his BMI might be about the same.

Ah, I love the metric system. Much easier to say I'm 182 cm tall, and weigh 75 kgs.


----------



## Ancestor (Jan 5, 2007)

How much do brain cells weigh? I'm fairly certain that I have less than what I started with.

Nah, seriously, good job guys. That's awesome.


----------



## XEN (Jan 8, 2007)

I've lost 30 pounds so far since the first week of October when I stopped eating gluten after my Celiac Disease diagnosis.


----------



## Jason (Jan 8, 2007)

urklvt said:


> I've lost 30 pounds so far since the first week of October when I stopped eating gluten after my Celiac Disease diagnosis.



that's awesome


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I got Mono back in 1999 & lost 35-40 lbs in about 3 months! 

Try that!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 9, 2007)

That's interesting... I have Crohn's Disease/Ulcerative Colitis and went from around 155-160 down to 130 in like 2 weeks! SWEET! When I wrestled in high school went from 160 and hovered around 145-155 healthy/in excellent shape so I would say 155 was normal for me at 5' 10". Once I got sick I was put on all sorts of meds and the Prednisone (anti-inflammatory steroid) made me pick up a TON of weight and after being on it so long it has been a BITCH to try to work off! Right now I'm 220 lbs, mostly gut/side fat, but I'm hoping to start running a little and maybe even some light lifting (immuno-suppresant meds make my joints hurt like a motherfucker, feels like I have arthritis in all my joints!  ) once the rain/cold weather calms down a bit. I need to drop this weight, I feel gross!


----------



## Jason (Jan 9, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> That's interesting... I have Crohn's Disease/Ulcerative Colitis and went from around 155-160 down to 130 in like 2 weeks! SWEET! When I wrestled in high school went from 160 and hovered around 145-155 healthy/in excellent shape so I would say 155 was normal for me at 5' 10". Once I got sick I was put on all sorts of meds and the Prednisone (anti-inflammatory steroid) made me pick up a TON of weight and after being on it so long it has been a BITCH to try to work off! Right now I'm 220 lbs, mostly gut/side fat, but I'm hoping to start running a little and maybe even some light lifting (immuno-suppresant meds make my joints hurt like a motherfucker, feels like I have arthritis in all my joints!  ) once the rain/cold weather calms down a bit. I need to drop this weight, I feel gross!



Would glucosimane chondrition help?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hehe I've actually been taking that for roughly 9 months. Slight, if any, benefit at all to my joints. The problem is my system is medicated to the point that recovery time is WAY more than for someone with a normal immune system (I'd say probably 4x longer for me). I break down the muscle during lifting and I'll be hurting for a good 4-5 days rather than a day at max. It's pretty lame... not much I can do to reduce the time other than not take the meds and at that point I would put myself back into the hospital!


----------



## Jason (Jan 9, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Hehe I've actually been taking that for roughly 9 months. Slight, if any, benefit at all to my joints. The problem is my system is medicated to the point that recovery time is WAY more than for someone with a normal immune system (I'd say probably 4x longer for me). I break down the muscle during lifting and I'll be hurting for a good 4-5 days rather than a day at max. It's pretty lame... not much I can do to reduce the time other than not take the meds and at that point I would put myself back into the hospital!



Stuff like glutamine or protein don't help?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 10, 2007)

No sir! I've tried several things my doctor recommended until finally he said "sorry, I don't think there is anything else we can do..." so I figured with all the things he had me try maybe there isn't much that can help a lowered immune system to regenerate. Suckfest, eh?


----------



## XEN (Jan 10, 2007)

Have they run a Celiac panel on you? I'd be willing to bet that you have Celiac Disease too. It's one of the most misdiagnosed conditions out there.

Seriously, have them run a celiac blood panel on you. Make sure you've been eating plenty of stuff with gluten in it. They may even want to do a colonoscopy with biopsy and for that you need to make sure you haven't stopped eating gluten, 'cause once you stop, the effects of the disease begin to reverse quite quickly.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Feb 13, 2007)

i was fat my whole life. I got a job at mcdonalds when i was 14ish. summer of my sophomore year (when i was 15) i started walking to and from work -2 miles each way-, five days a week. I ate a little better which involved no burgers or fried foods. I was about 260. when i started school i was down to about 155 

i gained about 20 back over a few years but recently got it down to 161-164 and i'm maintaining (more on the 164 side because of winter ). 

It can be done haha


----------



## Nick1 (Feb 14, 2007)

I havent had any alcohol/fast food since before christmas and Ive lost 20 lbs.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth (Feb 14, 2007)

just weight myself at 95Kg hmm I need to do more and eat less. most weight I've ever lost would have to be as a result of a bad bout of diahrea about a year and a half ago that seriously tamed my monstorous apetite


----------



## Azyiu (Feb 14, 2007)

Weight has never been a real problem for me. Instead, my biggest problem is my belly for someone my size. I am 5'10" and weight around 155lbs., pretty standard... but my waist size is somewhere between 32" and 33"... which is pretty bad...

I have been running more and doing a ton of situps lately and I am seeing some small improvement over the last couple months. Plus, I purposely starting to eat just enough for dinner, instead of stuffing myself like I used to these days. That seems to help too. Anyone got any suggestions? Like what I should eat for each meal and stuff?


----------



## garcia3441 (Feb 15, 2007)

Regor said:


> Lost 30lbs... due to having cancer.



I've lost 27lbs for the same reason.


----------



## Azyiu (Feb 15, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> I've lost 27lbs for the same reason.



Dude, I am sorry to hear that... I think you are pretty much recovered from it by now?


----------



## garcia3441 (Feb 15, 2007)

Azyiu said:


> Dude, I am sorry to hear that... I think you are pretty much recovered from it by now?



This is the 4th attempt to eliminate it. I got a stem cell transplant on Jan. 20th; and they're getting ready to start another round of chemo and another transplant.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2007)

Azyiu said:


> Plus, I purposely starting to eat just enough for dinner, instead of stuffing myself like I used to these days. That seems to help too. Anyone got any suggestions? Like what I should eat for each meal and stuff?



Clean stuff Chicked,Fish, veggies, WHOLE grain breads and pastas. Keep your carbs to complex carbs ie: whole grain breads (wheat) brown rice, whole grain or multi grain with a high fiber content pasta. Eat your carbs earlier in the day. Try and keep your meals balanced. Tips for staying full. Fiber and protein. Oatmeal is good for breakfast,bannanas. As a rule you can have as much green veggies as you like.


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2007)

I've really gotta start playing tennis and doing yoga again.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> I've really gotta start playing tennis and doing yoga again.



Who? you or your wife?   I kid I kid


----------



## Azyiu (Feb 15, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> This is the 4th attempt to eliminate it. I got a stem cell transplant on Jan. 20th; and they're getting ready to start another round of chemo and another transplant.



Wish you all the luck in the world, dude.  



.jason. said:


> Clean stuff Chicked,Fish, veggies, WHOLE grain breads and pastas. Keep your carbs to complex carbs ie: whole grain breads (wheat) brown rice, whole grain or multi grain with a high fiber content pasta. Eat your carbs earlier in the day. Try and keep your meals balanced. Tips for staying full. Fiber and protein. Oatmeal is good for breakfast,bannanas. As a rule you can have as much green veggies as you like.



Yeah, good advice, and I have been eating a ton of veggies and fruits than I used to for the past year or so. If nothing else at least I feel healthier.  Other than that, I just keep running and doing sit ups... I hope to lose at least 2 inches by this spring.


----------



## Benzesp (Mar 13, 2007)

now:6" low 160's 30years old
Then: 185 26 years I was at my heaviest

Changed my eating habbits. No fast food or fried foods. I buy organic meats and veggies. I believe it is very crucial for people to stop eating beef,pork. or chicken that has been affected by growth hormones. You are what you eat obviously. Buy organic! Its cheap insurance.

I ride BMX and have not really altered my lifestyle other than diet and I lost 15 lbs.

Still drink socially
Still have my morning and afternoon coffee.
some things will never change


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm ten pounds lighter. I need to lose a lot more. 

I'm off fast food and pop. I avoid high fructose corn syrup like the plague. I work out at least three days a week, especially cardio. 

Food is my enemy. I love to eat and I'm a good cook. So it's been a lot of adjustments.


----------



## leatherface2 (Mar 13, 2007)

all this wieght lost...........has it affected everyones playing?


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2007)

I've got a ways to go.


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 14, 2007)

leatherface2 said:


> all this wieght lost...........has it affected everyones playing?



Like I said before, I never have any serious weight problem. But I can imagine for some of us here who lost up to 30lbs or more. The weight they lost definitely helps them stand longer while playing. Easiler on anyone's legs if you are 30lbs lighter, you know? Does anyone else agree?


----------



## Dive-Baum (Mar 14, 2007)

Holding steady between 265 and 270. So right at 40 pounds lost. Working out still and putting on some muscle...still have the damn love handles though!!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes though, losing the weight definately helps when standing for long periods of time. I picked up my Daughter the other day and realized she weighs about 10 punds less than I lost...Crazy when you think about it.


----------



## kmanick (Mar 14, 2007)

holding steady at 6 ', 215 lbs. but I just started a pretty serious running program with my wife, so I expect the pounds to start coming off pretty quick.
I eat well already so diet changes would be minimal .


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 14, 2007)

I've lost about 10 lbs since January - and I haven't been trying especially hard, just avoiding foods high in "processed" carbs and snacking...

I do need to get serious, though, since I set a goal of 20 for this year...


----------



## TheManInBlack (Mar 14, 2007)

im about 5'7 and i weight about 280-290. its far from where i want to be. ive been heavy all my life. im 26 now and i dont wanna be like this forever. i try to walk when i can gather the motovation to. i can walk 3-4 miles without a problem. id like to be in the sub 200 range. ive went down to 265 once but that slipped away obviously. sometimes i think the only way ill be able to drop that much is to either smoke crack or have gastric bypass....i need to do something...i dont things to stay like they are.


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 15, 2007)

TheManInBlack said:


> im about 5'7 and i weight about 280-290. its far from where i want to be. ive been heavy all my life. im 26 now and i dont wanna be like this forever. i try to walk when i can gather the motovation to. i can walk 3-4 miles without a problem. id like to be in the sub 200 range. ive went down to 265 once but that slipped away obviously. sometimes i think the only way ill be able to drop that much is to either smoke crack or have gastric bypass....i need to do something...i dont things to stay like they are.



I hear you, buddy, and I wish you all the luck. That said, you are right, try to walk whenever possible, or even MAKE exercising part of your daily routine. Start with something light, like walking, then move onto something heavier like running or weight later.


----------



## -K4G- (Mar 15, 2007)

i weigh 223 lbs and im 5'11...i love my size coz i used to be 230-250...but the love handles is a bitch to get rid of...any suggestions?


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 15, 2007)

Ride a bike or jog on a regular basis. Actually, if you could ride your bike to and from work, do that! An old colleague of mine used to weight over 250lbs, and was totally out of shape. He then got a bicycle and rode it to and from work almost everyday. Within 6 months his weight dropped to 185lbs or so, and now he looks totally in shape and healthy! True story.


----------



## the xkill X (Mar 23, 2007)

im 199 and im 6,0 foot i would like to be down to 170 or 165 if possible.Anyone have any suggestions? I drink alot of water daily... its just my food intake my work outs consist of running 5-6 miles burning over 1000 cal daily. But its just when i have a meal i never feel satitsfied throughout the day. Fastest ive lost weight was last summer i lost 40 pounds in 2 weeks. I did that lemon detoxic let me tell you that shit is nasty.But it gets the job done but in an unhealthy way.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 23, 2007)

why do you want to be so damn thin dude? I'm about 5'6-7" and about 155. for your height you're probably at a good weight. Personally I'd like to be at 165-170 but in muscle weight


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 1, 2007)

I went from 240 to 200 by eating right and not eating before I go to bed. I dropped another 25 by taking up martial arts. I kinda like the easier mobilty and greater selection of clothes.  Took me about a year to drop the first 40 and another year for the additional 25.


----------



## skinhead (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm like 110 Kilograms now, but it's very difficult to go to the GYM and to do some diet. I love to eat, and a lot more to drink.

I have to take this seriously, because it's my health the thing that's in danger. I have to lose some kilos.


----------



## Jason (Apr 9, 2007)

Got my body fat % done today via Fat calipers...202lbs 152lbs of lean muscle 50lbs of fat 24.6% body fat. My midsection killed my numbers. TO be were I wanna be I need to lose 30lbs of fat and gain 13lbs more of lean muscle. That will put me at 185lbs and 10% body fat.


----------



## god9 (Apr 16, 2007)

KillForGod said:


> i weigh 223 lbs and im 5'11...i love my size coz i used to be 230-250...but the love handles is a bitch to get rid of...any suggestions?



I'm 5' 11" aswell, right around 210...I hope to be around 170 by the end of the summer. You guys think this is possible solely by changing my diet and cycling 20km per day???

Also I read somewhere on a cycling website, if you maintain a speed of 30km/h, you can burn over 670 calories, does this make it better than running?


----------



## GH0STrider (Apr 16, 2007)

the best way to go about losing weight is through a healthy diet along with cardio and strengh training. It is good to use a lot of variety with your workouts. the more you change things up the more your body will react. eventually doing the same thing will cause your body to hit a wall and you won't lose weight. If you like cycling fine, but id recomend adding days where you run, do various styles of cardio( rowing, running, eliptical, stairmaster), as well as weight training.


----------



## TheReal7 (Apr 16, 2007)

6'1" was 262 now about 240. Still want to get to 220s


----------



## Chris (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm down 15 pounds since New Years, from eating healthy and biking two-three times a week, despite shitty weather up here lately. I'm 5'11 200 even.

It's pretty badass, but none of my fuckin' pants fit anymore.


----------



## XEN (Apr 16, 2007)

Dude, I can't wait to get down to 200!! I've dropped 34 since October. I've slowed down my loss rate a lot, but it's cool 'cause I don't want it to come back. Not eating anything with gluten in it has changed my life completely.


----------



## Drew (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm still pretty much what I weighed as of New Years (6', 190), due to a healthy regiment of drinking booze and eating healthily but in greater-than-needed quantities.  Healthy body weight for me is probably 175 or so, so I've got some work ahead of me. 

I need to start riding again, I actually miss it.


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 16, 2007)

Best of luck to you guys,

I guess I'm one of the lucky ones.


----------



## god9 (Apr 16, 2007)

Man...I just took the bike out twice today, first for about 40 mins, then again for about 30...but is it ever fucking windy around here!!! I guess living in a city thats on the largest fresh water lake in the world doesn't help!!!


----------



## Gilbucci (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm working on it..haha, my exercising is based around Muay Thai (kickboxing) I do alot of shadow boxing and cardio along with a strict diet. It's bound to get somewhere.


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 18, 2007)

Drew said:


> I'm still pretty much what I weighed as of New Years (6', 190), due to a healthy regiment of drinking booze and eating healthily but in greater-than-needed quantities.  Healthy body weight for me is probably 175 or so, so I've got some work ahead of me.
> 
> I need to start riding again, I actually miss it.



Thats about the right weight, as long as its not a beer-belly.


----------



## jem_legacy (Apr 27, 2007)

I was fat, now I follow a diet and regular cardio and a little powerlifting once in awhile. Now I'm ripped like Bruce Lee. (if i only stayed in taekwondo )


----------



## god9 (May 1, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'm down 15 pounds since New Years, from eating healthy and biking two-three times a week, despite shitty weather up here lately. I'm 5'11 200 even.
> 
> It's pretty badass, but none of my fuckin' pants fit anymore.



I just weighed myself today. 5' 11" and 200 even. Me and you are almost the exact same...wow. Just curious, what pant size are you at, don't answer if your not comfortable.

I just switched some of my pants in to a 36, and that fits fairly well. Hopefully by the end of summer I'll be at a 34 or maybe, even better a 32.


----------



## jem_legacy (May 2, 2007)

god9 said:


> I just weighed myself today. 5' 11" and 200 even. Me and you are almost the exact same...wow. Just curious, what pant size are you at, don't answer if your not comfortable.
> 
> I just switched some of my pants in to a 36, and that fits fairly well. Hopefully by the end of summer I'll be at a 34 or maybe, even better a 32.



Im like 6' 2" and I wear 29-30.


----------



## Drew (May 2, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> Thats about the right weight, as long as its not a beer-belly.



Well, I'm totally within what's considered healthy, especially by American standards, but you have to realize my little brother is a Cat 3 road cyclist with maybe an ounce of extra body fat on him - it sort of skews my perspective a bit.  

I'd love to drop 15 pounds and put on a bit of added muscle, though, and I just got my bike back from the shop last week and am getting back into the habit of going out for a ride after work. I'm still building a baseline, but it feels seriously good to be riding again.


----------



## god9 (May 2, 2007)

jem_legacy said:


> Im like 6' 2" and I wear 29-30.



Embarrassing


----------



## thedownside (May 2, 2007)

in like 3 months or so i'm down from 229 to 201 (5'9-5"10 ish).
And i feel...
...
...
...
...
no different at all, haha. Like really, can't see the change, can't feel it, pants still pretty much fit the same, etc.... lol.


----------



## jem_legacy (May 3, 2007)

god9 said:


> Embarrassing



I was body building for awhile....


----------



## Jason (May 3, 2007)

thedownside said:


> in like 3 months or so i'm down from 229 to 201 (5'9-5"10 ish).
> And i feel...
> ...
> ...
> ...



then you didnt lose 28lbs then..no way..


----------



## thedownside (May 3, 2007)

.jason. said:


> then you didnt lose 28lbs then..no way..



oh but i did  weighed at the gym when i started my program, and weighed at the gym last week. 

couple of pairs of pants fit a bit better, some t-shirts are also fitting a bit better now 9i'll actually wear them again) but i feel like no different and dont see it at all.


----------



## Jason (May 13, 2007)

I can't belive i have been almost the same weight for a yr  I am sitting at 195lbs atm..Lean as I have been in years.


----------



## TheReal7 (May 14, 2007)

Update! Last time I stepped on a scale it said 225. Down almost 40lbs


----------



## XEN (May 14, 2007)

TheReal7 said:


> Update! Last time I stepped on a scale it said 225. Down almost 40lbs



Congrats man! Same here. 226.5 this morning, down from 262.5 last October. 36 pounds and counting. I still have a long way to go but I'm getting there slowly and surely.


----------



## Jason (May 14, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Congrats man! Same here. 226.5 this morning, down from 262.5 last October. 36 pounds and counting. I still have a long way to go but I'm getting there slowly and surely.



the slower it comes off the more likely you are to keep it off.  so no worries.


----------



## Papa Shank (May 17, 2007)

.jason. said:


> the slower it comes off the more likely you are to keep it off.  so no worries.



Mind if I ask why you think that is?


----------



## TheReal7 (May 17, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Congrats man! Same here. 226.5 this morning, down from 262.5 last October. 36 pounds and counting. I still have a long way to go but I'm getting there slowly and surely.



Awesome. My goal WAS 225 now I think I will shoot for 210/215. I don't want to be much lighter then that. Then I would look too skinny for my build LOL


----------



## Brett89 (May 17, 2007)

Well, I don't need to lose wight, a need to gain some


----------



## TheReal7 (May 17, 2007)

Brett89 said:


> Well, I don't need to lose wight, a need to gain some



Go to McDonalds! LOL


----------



## Brett89 (May 17, 2007)

TheReal7 said:


> Go to McDonalds! LOL



I don't want to die  

These kid's parents must be totaly idiot! How could the parents lett this ?


----------



## Jason (May 17, 2007)

Papa Shank said:


> Mind if I ask why you think that is?



Is this a loaded question? Anyway If you lose the weight over time your body has leveled it self out.. Im not exactly what it is BUT people who lose weight quick off a drastic diet is more likely to just go back to eating the way they did when they gained the weight in the first place. If you can eat good consistantly over a period of time you have a better chance of sticking to it.


----------



## B Lopez (May 17, 2007)

Drew said:


> Well, I'm totally within what's considered healthy, especially by American standards, but you have to realize my little brother is a Cat 3 road cyclist with maybe an ounce of extra body fat on him - it sort of skews my perspective a bit.
> 
> I'd love to drop 15 pounds and put on a bit of added muscle, though, and I just got my bike back from the shop last week and am getting back into the habit of going out for a ride after work. I'm still building a baseline, but it feels seriously good to be riding again.



Biking rocks.  

I know what it's like to be pressured by your little bro like that too, it sucks


----------



## Shawn (May 23, 2007)

I weigh about 163 but i've noticed that my weight has gone down to about 156 since i've been working out and eating less lately.


----------



## leatherface2 (May 24, 2007)

i was doin good today till we went to burger king for dinner.i had two cups of coffee 1 apple 2 oranges then a number 2 with cheese and now im drinkin a 1 pint bud ice


----------



## swedenuck (May 26, 2007)

Since the end of March I've managed to drop 15 pounds, credited to my good friends diet and exercise. At 5' 9" (probably a bit shorter but I won't admit it) and 150lbs I feel like I'm sitting at a decent muscle to fat ratio. My waist is only a 29, 28 if I ran hard the day before, and I've got what could be considered a layer of 'lady fat' on top of everything. I would love to get a body fat measurement to see exactly what I'm sitting at. My goal is to drop at least another 3 -5 pounds worth of fat and make my way up to around 165-170.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 26, 2007)

I've been sliming down a tad since I got my job. But I might end up weighing more in the end because muscle is heavier than fat.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 26, 2007)

I was told yesterday by my friend's Mom that I looked like I had lost weight. She hasn't seen me in ages so I would take her word over the word of someone who has seen me every day for the last few months. She is more likely to notice. -- If that makes sense.

Anyway, I'm a stone heavier than I was this time last year so I think maybe I've lost some fat and gained some muscle.


----------



## tehk (May 26, 2007)

So far I've lost about 4-5lbs on my new cutting regime. I'm not sure how much fat I want to lose until I am satisfied with my figure, but I'm guessing about 5 more will do. 

I HATE diets.. The plan I have right now for myself is VERY strict and almost everything is calculated. Every calories counts!.. Sigh, the lifestyles of an "amateur bodybuilder".. tis' a difficult one to say the least .


----------



## yevetz (May 31, 2007)

I want to tell you guys that I think that sitting work is good for your paunches  . When I start to work in office (sit on a chair) I get little paunch


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 1, 2007)

I weighed myself like 2 days ago and apparently I've lost 3kg since like, last month. o_0


----------



## Shawn (Jun 14, 2007)

Lost another 3 pounds. 

I've been working out and getting buff too. It feels great!


----------



## god9 (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, I had a little relapse for a week or so when I ate out like 3 times that week when I had the house to myself...

....but good news is I'm down 15 pounds total since Mid-February just from phys. ed classes (not so much modifying my eating habits, thats still to come) and down 6 inches on my waist since last September. 

5' 11" and 195 even now. 

Hopefully I'll push myself more this summer, get off the shit diet and exercise myself.

edit: Later summer now, just weighed in yesterday at 188.5


----------

